# Can anyone suggest places to buy vintage wines?



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am looking for a couple bottles of 1985 Burmester Colheita Port. I want this for 2 reasons, I recently shared a bottle with someone for my 25th birthday and fell in love (with the wine)!! and 2 because it is my year of birth. I am looking for a place preferrably in the states that may have this... Thanks Brad!!


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I use wine-searcher.com ( Burmester 1985 wine prices. | Wine-Searcher.com ) as a resource. If you want specific information about port the best place is ThePortForum.com • Index page There are some good places online to order port (or any wine) from but none that I know of have that specific bottle. If you post at the port forum and ask, I'm sure someone can help better than I.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I look here all the time, although they don't ship to Georgia. They have a great selection however, hope it helps.... http://www.bevmo.com/default.aspx


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

If ur in PA, I would suggest tryin to get a shop in NYC to ship to you. That is a pretty hard port to find, but i would bet that Park Ave Wines or Union Square Wines might have it...or you could contact a few of the distributers in the city and ask them who they sell it to...or you could go here!!!

Gordon's Wines and Liquors J.W. Burmester Porto Colheita Reserva 1985

hope I could help!!!


----------



## ptreed (Sep 12, 2007)

I've used winebid.com many times for buying my favorites.
www.winebid.com

Searching the current auction for the week it shows 4 bottles available for a starting bid of $55.00 ea. 
WineBid.com » Search Results - Burmester
Don't forget there will also be shipping costs and a buyers premium of about 14% so the $55.00 bottle would turn into $62.70 + shipping

Also have use JJ Buckley and Vinfolio.

I also use winnecommune.com com to sell some of my wine from time to time. Currently selling 1984 Dominus, 1973 Beaulieu Cab, 1997 Leonetti Cab, ZD Pinot etc.. check it out or pm me and I'll send you a short list !

Hope this helps.

ptreed

Todd


----------

